# 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?



## stali2000100 (10. Jan. 2010)

Hi!!

In meinen anderen Thread haben sie mich auf europäische Garnelen aufmerksam gemacht, die man angeblich auch im Teich hakten kann!

Da mir jetz aber klar geworden ist das ich sie bei 500 liter kaum sehen werde, hab ich mir gedacht das ich villeicht eine kleine 50 liter Wanne auf den Balkon stelle und dort dann die Neelies rein kommen!!Was haltet ihr allgemein von meiner Idee??

Die maße der Wanne sind:50*30*40(=50 liter)

An Bepflanzung kommt in den Teich:1 Zwergseerose(mitte),2 Zwergbinse(links und rechts hinten)1 Tannenwedel(vorne rechts)

Da die Zwergbinsen in einer Wassertiefe von 15 cm am besten gedeihen werde ich sie auf einen Stein oder ähnliches stellen!!

Als Filter kommt der EHEIM aquaball 45 zum Einsatz!!

Als Bodengrund werde ich eine 10 cm dicke schicht sand nehmen!!

Als Deko werde ich eine Mopaniwurzel aus der Zoohandlung und evt. 2 Steine nehmen!!Was konntet ihr mir statt der Steine noch als Ständer für die Zwergbinsen empfehlen??

Im Winter kommt die ganze Wanne ins Haus!!Kann ich sie in den Keller stellen(temperatur im Winter:10 grad) oder muss ich sie an einen hellen,warmen Ort stellen, wie zum Beispiel unser Wohnzimmer(temperatur im Winter:22-25 grad)??

Die Bewohner für den Anfang werden:

2 Sumpfdeckelschnecken
4 Posthornschnecken
4 Turmdeckelschnecken
10 europäische Garnelen

Freue mich auf Antworten und Verbesserungsvorschläge!!!!!!

Gruß Stali!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Unmöglich ist das sicher nicht, ABER... um so kleiner das Becken, um so größer die äusseren Umwelteinflüsse (z.B. Temperaturschwankungen). Du musst vor allem bei Regen aufpassen, das sich die Wasserwerte nicht verändern. 
Das schwierigste wird sein, zu verhindern das sich so eine kleine Wanne nicht zu stark aufheizt. 
Ein bisschen Wasser im Planschbecken eereicht ja auch teils Badewannentemperaturen.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## stali2000100 (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hi!!

An einem warmen Tag kann ich die Schale ja in den Schatten stellen!!Und eine Holzverkleidung kommt sowieso außen über die Wanne!!

Einen Wasserwechsel werde ich ein mal pro Woche vornehmen!!(1 drittel des Wassers raus und neues rein!!

Könnte ich evt. zu den Garnelen noch eine kleine Gruppe Kardinalfische darin halten??In Büchern wird ja beschrieben das man sie ab 54 litern halten kann!!Wenn ja wie viele??

Sorry die Maße der Wanne sind doch 60*30*35(60 liter!!)

LG Stali!!!


----------



## muschtang (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

hi

Ich würde es vielleicht aus Tierliebe "etwas" größer machen(100x80x80).

Die armen Viecher wollen ja auch etwas schwimmen können und ein größeres Becken ist glaube ich schöner einzurichten....und dann würde ich das becken mit styropor ummanteln, holzpalisaden drummachen für die "Optik". Das Styropor hält das Becken im Sommer kühl und im Winter warm. Dann kannst du das Becken im Winter abdecken und es draußen lassen. Und ich würde zusätzlich zu den von dir genannten wasserpflanzen noch __ hornkraut(sauerstoff und filterpflanze) dazutun, welches die wasserqualität um einiges verbessert!!!

Anstatt der Steine könntest du eine pflanztasche über den rand hängen und die __ Zwergbinse reinstellen.

Gruß Sören


----------



## robsig12 (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Über den Winter sind in so einem Becken nur noch Iglofische vorhanden! Ich möchte nicht unhöflich sein, aber Fische gehören da nicht rein. No go!!! 60 Liter dann gehen noch 10 cm Sandschicht ab, Pflanzen, Stein, wo die __ Binsen draufstehen und und und... was meinst Du was da netto noch an Wasser übrig bleibt? 40 Liter ??? 
Wenn Fische gehalten werden sollen, dann in einem Aquarium, das in der Wohnung steht, und nicht so grossen Temperaturschwankungen ausgesetzt ist. 

Also bitte wenn Tiere, dann Wasserschnecken, Mückenlarven etc....


----------



## Christine (10. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hallo Robert,

Du hast aber schon den Startbeitrag gelesen, oder? 



stali2000100 schrieb:


> Im Winter kommt die ganze Wanne ins Haus!!Kann ich sie in den Keller stellen(temperatur im Winter:10 grad) oder muss ich sie an einen hellen,warmen Ort stellen, wie zum Beispiel unser Wohnzimmer(temperatur im Winter:22-25 grad)??
> 
> Die Bewohner für den Anfang werden:
> 
> ...



Stali,

Du weißt aber schon, dass Du das Wasservolumen mit einer Schicht von 10 cm Sand erheblich reduzierst.


----------



## robsig12 (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hallo Christine, 

ja habe ich gelesen. Aber hast Du den Beitrag von Sören einen über mir gelesen? Da hat er halt von überwintern draussen geschrieben, und das halte ich für extrem gefährlich!

Das mit der Sandschicht 10 cm und Steinen usw. habe ich ja schon in einem Beitrag über Dir erwähnt, somit sollte es der Stali schon wissen.


----------



## Christine (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hi Robert,

na - der Sören will das Teil ja nicht haben. Aber im Prinzip sind wir uns einig - und das ist ja die Hauptsache: Keine Fische in  Waschschüsseln!


----------



## robsig12 (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

@ Christine. Dito


----------



## muschtang (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Ich würd die garnelen garn nicht in ein aquarium tun......aber so könnte man es teoretisch winterfest machen......aber wie robisg12 schon sagt, es ist extem riskant.....deshalb wäre aus tierfreundlichkeit ein teich am besten..........aber bleiben wir beim thema: 50 liter aquarium


----------



## stali2000100 (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hi!!

Halllooooo!! es war gar nie die Rede die Neelis in ein Aqua zu tun!!!!

Das mit den Fischen kann ich ja verstehen!!Aber wieso soll ich nur bei Mückenlarven bleiben??

Ich finde 60 liter für Garnelen ausreichen!!Die sind ja nur 3cm groß!!Meine 5 Amanos sind momentan 6 cm groß und ich halte sie in 60 liter!!

Kann ich evt. meine 4 Guppys im Sommer in den Teich geben??Im Winter kann ich sie ja in mein 60 liter Warmwasser Aqua geben wo sie momentan auch schon schwimmen!!

LG Stali!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bebel (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hallo Stali

Du hast doch schon Garnelen in Deinen Aquarien, warum müssen denn unbedingt noch welche auf die Terrasse?
Willst Du unbedingt Dir und den Garnelen das Leben schwer machen.
Die starken Temperaturschwankungen wurden ja schon erwähnt und das Umsiedeln im Frühjahr und Sommer ist für die Garnelen und Dich doch auch Stress.

Warum beläßt Du es nicht bei den Garnelen im Aquarium und wenn Du unbedingt Leben im Teich haben willst, welches Du da eingesetzt hast, dann mach Dir doch wirklich mal Gedanken darüber ob Du nicht einen Folienteich in entsprechender Tiefe anlegst. Das ist auch nicht mehr Arbeit als ein Fertigteich und eventuell sogar preisgünstiger.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## maritim (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*



Bebel schrieb:


> dann mach Dir doch wirklich mal Gedanken darüber ob Du nicht einen Folienteich in entsprechender Tiefe anlegst. Das ist auch nicht mehr Arbeit als ein Fertigteich und eventuell sogar preisgünstiger.
> 
> Gruß Bebel



was ähnliches habe ich auch in dem anderen fred vorgeschlagen.

leider kam keine reaktion auf mein vorschlag.2




maritim schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> als erstes möchte ich sagen. das ich es klasse finde , das du dir gedanken darum machst was bei einem miniteich an tieren machbar ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## robsig12 (11. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*



stali2000100 schrieb:


> Hi!!
> 
> Halllooooo!! es war gar nie die Rede die Neelis in ein Aqua zu tun!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi Christine, 

etwas einsicht fehlt evtl doch noch?

Hi Stali,

nein nicht nur Mückenlarven wirst Du haben, auch verschiedene Arten __ Schnecken, Libellenlarven die man in der Entwicklung sehr gut beobachten kann, __ Wasserläufer, Wasserspinnen, Wasserkäfer und und und werden sich hier einfinden, aber Fische passen halt nicht. Hab mal gehört, Guppi lieben nicht zu grosse Themperaturschwankungen. In so einer 40 - 50 Liter Wanne dürften im Sommer am Tag, wenn die Sonne hinkommt die 40 Grad geknackt werden. In der Nacht sollten es dann nur noch 25 Grad oder so sein.

Du tust den Fischen da echt keinen gefallen.


----------



## stali2000100 (12. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hi!!!

Ok, dann lass ich es mit der Wanne!!Bleib ich eben Gartenteichlos!!!

Ps:Um Schnecken geht es mir gar nicht!!!Ich muss doch keine Schnecken im Teich halten wenn ich alle Schneckenarten die bei uns einheimisch sind schon im Aqua habe!!!!!!

Lg Stali!!!


----------



## robsig12 (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

So war es doch nicht gemeint. Libellenlarven wirst Du im Aqua nicht beobachten können. 

Sind doch nur gut gemeinte Tips, den wenn Du es erst mal probierst und dann merkst, das es in der kleinen Wanne im Sommer sehr hohe Temperaturen gibt, ist es halt für die Tierchen nicht so toll.


----------



## Aristocat (13. Jan. 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!!
Ich habe mich mal hier durchgewurstelt.
ALSO: *Klugscheißmodusan*
Prinzipiell würde ICH von Garnelenhaltung im Teich abraten. Man kan in einem Teich die konstanten Umweltbedingungen, die Nelchen brauchen, nicht aufrecht halten. Schau mal hier
http://www.dzinblewski.de/html/europaische_garnele.html

2. 50 - 60l sind allermeist genug für Garnelen. Wenn man Pech hat, sieht man die Tierchen nichtmal!
*Klugscheißmodusaus*


----------



## Schneckentier (26. März 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hallo,

mein Tipp: Mach den Mini soweit fertig, und lass erstmal die Garnelen weg. Und dann beobachte einfach mal einen Sommer lang ob du die 'Mindestanforderungen' einhalten kannst. (Temperatur nicht über 25 Grad, konstante Wasserqualität und so weiter)
Dann bist du nächstes Jahr entweder um eine Erfahrung reicher, ohne dass irgendwelche Tiere drunter leiden müssen. Oder du hast ein gut eingefahrenes Becken, in dass du deine Garnelen einsetzen kannst.

Noch was: einen Mini in der Größe kann man nicht so einfach woanders hinstellen nur weil er grade in der Sonne steht. Mein 40-Liter-Mini steht auf Rollen, aber auch da muß ich vorher einen Teil vom Wasser raustun, sonst schwappts über beim 'rumrollen'.

viele Grüße
Schneckentier


----------



## andreas w. (26. März 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hi, mal ne gaaanz andere frage - nicht direkt zu dem Thema, aber zu den Tieren:

Wie geht´n das mit Garnelen? Kann ich die auch in einen normalen Teich reintun und vertragen die sich auch mit den Pflanzen und den vorhandenen Fischen und __ Schnecken?

Wäre mal ´ne Gaudi, an sowas hab ich noch überhaupt nicht gedacht. Geht sowas im bestehenden Teich?

Danke für die Antworten und um meine Oma zu zitieren: Du kannst alt werden, wie ´ne Kuh und lernst immer noch dazu. So isses, Oma.


----------



## Christine (26. März 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hallo Andreas,

soweit ich weiß, ist die einzige für den Teich geeignete Garnele die europäische Süßwasser-G., alle anderen vertragen unsere Winter nicht. Und nur für einen Sommer Lebewesen aussetzen, die man bei Deiner Teichgröße wohl eh nicht sehen wird    das ist keine Gaudi.


----------



## andreas w. (26. März 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hi Christine, seh ich so wie Du - nur für den Sommer .... iss Quatsch.

Grundsätzlich hab ich nur Tiere im Teich, die desbezüglich keiner Pflege bedürfen. Ich fisch nichts raus, wenns kalt wird und setz es dann später wieder um. Hätte die Natur das so gewollt, hätten Fische Füsse, oder jeder Naturteich hätte ein natürlich warmes Winterbecken.

Also hop oder top, sonst geht nix.


----------



## Christine (26. März 2010)

*AW: 50 liter für europäische Garnelen!?*

Hi Andreas,

ich hab mir die europäischen Sußwassergarnelen mal in den Teich gesetzt. Würde ich aber nicht wieder machen, denn die sieht man nie wieder.


----------

